# iSight Surveillance



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Is there some kind of software or something that I can use to keep an eye on what's going on at home while I'm at work. Not spying on anybody, I just moved, and want to see how my dog is coping being alone in the new place, while I'm at work. Macs on both end, though no camera at the office. I'd like to incorporate sound into this as well, as I'm more concerned with him disturbing the neighbors with the barking.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I know you can set it up to record. As far as streaming the video and audio to another computer I have no idea. Someone must know some programme that can do this.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I used Security Spy SecuritySpy for the exact same thing. Had a dog in a apt that had separation anxiety.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

scootsandludes said:


> ...no camera at the office. I'd like to incorporate sound into this as well, as I'm more concerned with him disturbing the neighbors with the barking.


Do iChat. Even though you don't have a camera at work, you can do a one-way video chat from home to work.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

SecuritySpy sounds like something I'm looking for, but I'm more concerned about sound, and it doesn't look like that's supported. The dog's got separation anxiety, he's really worried about being abandoned (rescue dog), so the barking is a real concern, and I'm worried about the neighbors/other tenants complaining. 

I thought about doing an iChat setup, the only problem is the other end has to accept in the given time frame, and the half hour commute, that's just not possible. Or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

scootsandludes said:


> I thought about doing an iChat setup, the only problem is the other end has to accept in the given time frame...


I'm sure one could create an AppleScript to just that. Or, would it be easier for someone already at work to just click "Okay"?


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

We have 2 busy beagles that I like to check on, so I do this at work using my wife's MacBook (at home), Back to my Mac and Leopard screen sharing and iChat.
I share the MacBook screen from work (it has to be open and pre-positioned to see the room). Then I open iChat on the MacBook and click the camera icon beside the account name and it opens a preview window showing whatever is in front of the camera. Works like a charm.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Would Skype be able to do it? 

Possibly you could send some soothing words over the wire, too. On the other hand the dog may get confused hearing you but not being able to find you.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

if you have 10.5 on both computers and a dot mac account you could use back to my mac.
This will allow you to connect to your mac at home and do anything that you could when you are there, eg see what shows on your camera, test mic inputs etc.

May be the solution you are looking for. It is also a great tool to use if you need to access a file that you left at home.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Trevor Robertson said:


> if you have 10.5 on both computers and a dot mac account you could use back to my mac.
> This will allow you to connect to your mac at home and do anything that you could when you are there, eg see what shows on your camera, test mic inputs etc.
> 
> May be the solution you are looking for. It is also a great tool to use if you need to access a file that you left at home.


I thought about that, but the work machine is just that, so still on 10.4, got it at home though, I'll see if I can get that going cause there is 10.5 here.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 2 dogs at home and we were wondering how we can surveillance them. We're not sure if the dogs are fighting each other when we leave them alone in the house and wanted to find a way to record their actions. 
I use a PC at work, so i can't use the ichat method or the back to my mac method as previously mentioned on the posts here. 
Anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Wired or wireless internet webcams. Not cheap but give you a website to go to view the live stream.

Sling Player/Catcher with a camcorder attached as the video feed will do something similar.

Good luck.


----------

